# Adjusting xenon lights?



## terps4 (Jan 14, 2004)

My right xenon headlamp came adjusted a little low at delivery.








Both left and right are set to their highest positions (I checked on with VAG-COM), and no combination of left-right settings will line them up. I think it's time for the old screw adjustment to fine tune things a bit.
Only one problem... no access to Bentley yet. Anybody got a clue where the adjustment screws are, and what the necessary VAG process would be? A diagram would be great!
Thanks in advance...
-Andy


----------



## eggyacid (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: Adjusting xenon lights? (terps4)*

the driver side suppose to be lower than the passenger side so that we don't blind the upcoming traffic.


----------



## cgmb16 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: Adjusting xenon lights? (eggyacid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eggyacid* »_the driver side suppose to be lower than the passenger side so that we don't blind the upcoming traffic.


if you want to blind them just blast them with the high beams!


----------



## terps4 (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: Adjusting xenon lights? (spockcat)*

It's the manual adjustment that I'm interested in, the electronic doesn't get them quite lined up... I'm trying to get a crisp cutoff line at the top of the beams, and the right one is a bit lower than the left. I did this on my former Audi, but I haven't seen where the adjusters are on the Treg. Is there a diagram that shows their locations?
My plan is to buy the Bentley CD in June.
-Andy


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Adjusting xenon lights? (terps4)*

There is a lateral adjustment and a vertical adjustment.








Lateral headlight adjustment (left)
1 - Low beam lateral adjustment
2 - High beam lateral adjustment









- Turn low beam lateral adjustment screw - 
1 - and high beam lateral adjustment screw - 
2 - until correct settings are achieved.
Vertical headlight adjustment (left)
1 - Vertical headlight adjustment for low beam and high beam:
- Turn vertical adjustment screw - 1 - until correct settings are achieved.
Note:
* Also check both headlights work evenly when operating headlight range control.

Both adjustment screws on right-hand headlight are a mirror image.
Headlights with halogen bulbs, adjust
Lateral headlight adjustment (left)
1 - Low beam lateral adjustment
2 - High beam lateral adjustment
- Turn low beam lateral adjustment screw - 1 - and high beam lateral adjustment screw - 2 - until correct settings are achieved.
Vertical headlight adjustment (left)
1 - Vertical headlight adjustment for low beam and high beam:
- Turn vertical adjustment screw - 1 - until correct settings are achieved.
Note:
* Also check both headlights work evenly when operating headlight range control.

Both adjustment screws on right-hand headlight are a mirror image.


----------



## marcpotash (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: Adjusting xenon lights*

It is quite easy. Open the hood, above the lights you will see, above each light, a rectangular shaped hole. Look inside and about an inch down will be an allen hex hole,I forgot the metric size but it is about a 5mm or 6mm. This adjusts the height. 
I did this at night with the lights on and shining on the wall, this way you can easily see the amount of adjustment. Start with just a bit. I believe screwing clockwise will lower the height. It works perfectly, but remember that the drivers side should be lower as not to shine in the traffic that is oposite dirction. I drove behind my girlfriend to test it then checked it against incoming traffic.


----------



## terps4 (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: Adjusting xenon lights (marcpotash)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_...snip...


_Quote, originally posted by *marcpotash* »_...snip...

Thanks guys! You're awesome! I'll probably check this one off my list tonight... right after I put in my new Euro switch... heheh








-Andy


----------



## jaredfeiger (Jan 5, 2004)

*The Real Story on Xenon Alignment*

Here's the real story on xenon alignment:
The left and right headlight focal points (the dots that you see directly in front of the headlights as you approach a wall) should be EXACTLY even.
Yes, the right light is always going to APPEAR as if it's going out further, due to the fact that the arc of the right headlight actually arcs up before it arcs down again. This is a normal an inherent property of xenons. The right side of the road is where pedestrians, cyclists, or anything else happens to be, so this characteristic exists so that your headlights illuminate those objects off the side of the road that you are closest to. Obviously, the left side of the vehicle is where oncoming traffic is passing you, so to have the left side arc in the same way as the right would blind oncoming traffic.
Again, though, the focal points of the right and left headlights should be exactly aligned. Only the arc-length patterns should appear different.


----------



## terps4 (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: The Real Story on Xenon Alignment (jaredfeiger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaredfeiger* »_Here's the real story on xenon alignment

Thanks, Jared. My right xenon was in fact set lower than the left. I parked it squarely in front of a brick wall, about 30 ft away. A quick turn of a screwdriver in the right place and all is well... and thanks again to Spockcat for the post of the diagram.


----------



## NiagaraJCS (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: The Real Story on Xenon Alignment (terps4)*

I Thought that you had to disable in Vag-com, then change the zero setting (height)because the lights would auto zero back to where they were


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: The Real Story on Xenon Alignment (NiagaraJCS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NiagaraJCS* »_I Thought that you had to disable in Vag-com, then change the zero setting (height)because the lights would auto zero back to where they were
Wow, posting to a four year old thread.


----------



## NiagaraJCS (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: The Real Story on Xenon Alignment (Yeti35)*

Wow you are reading a 4 year old thread


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: The Real Story on Xenon Alignment (NiagaraJCS)*

It depends on which headlights you have. What year is your Touareg?
Matt


----------



## Marble (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Adjusting xenon lights (marcpotash)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marcpotash* »_I believe screwing clockwise will lower the height.

For future reference, this statement is true.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

